# What to do with old Pick-up Shoes



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's one idea,for them.
Instead of throwing them out,turn them into cheap disposable axle retainers
Thanks go out to Todd for taking the pic's 
Thanks Todd
There's an old Tomy G+ sitting under the cut up Storm,i was hoping Todd got a pic of it,but he missed it.
It's got our way of doing homemade body tubes in it.
It has threaded brass tubing from K&S as body tubes
If you guys want pic's of it,we'll have to be nice to Todd
Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice, I will use thes on some of the inlines that I have very soon. Thanks for the pics Todd, Nice work. I want to see the chassis with the body tubes as well. 

Boosted


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Rick, shouldn't you be working? Sorry about the pic of the Tomy G+. I'll get it to you tonight.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Took the day off,tired of being cold,lol

Thanks Todd.

I'm taking a stab at building a tire scuffer/truer for something to do.
It's quite the thing,lol.
It's an old 12V heater motor,that you'll be able to hook up to either power supply.
Tried it out,it actually grinds up slip-ons not bad,so it'll go to you when it's done
Think it should even do 1/32 tires,but i don't have any to try.
I glued a 300 diameter hub to a drillblank,it's the mandrel for holding slip-on rear tires.
You just chuck it in a dremel,and hold it against the rotating sanding drum on the heater motor.
It was an experiment,and so far it's turning out better then i thought,lol
You'll need patience though,lol

I'm hope the "C" man posts pics of his homemade scuffer too.

I figured Jeff was getting bored,and if he hasn't already built himself a scuffer,this should bring on a flury of activity ,lol.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hornet said:


> Took the day off,tired of being cold,lol
> You just chuck it in a dremel...


I have 3 Dremels: 2 corded and 1 cordless. I can't get an axle to sit straight in the chuck (tried changing chucks out too). The silly things wobble and screw up the tire. Just got a Milwaukee cordless roto tool that has a good chuck it it but it's too big to put an axle in. I think it's time to try the drill blank. 

I like your idea of the rotating drum.

Wish I had known about those home made axle retainers when we were racing Tyco's in our last series!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea they aren't perfect as far as tire truing go tools,but it's better then nothing,:thumbsup:.
And cheaper then a Hudy
But you got me curious,so i chucked the mandrel up in a cheap rotary tool,and on the dial indicator i'm getting about .005" runout with this mandrel set-up in a cheap rotary tool.
I used to grind tires with a flat grinding stone chucked up in drill press and a dremel,and the run-out there was horrendous,so this is quite an improvement from it,lol.
Good catch,i hadn't checked the run-out till you mentioned it.
Now i'm gonna have to check the run out on my Hudy

That's an old trick the axle retainers:wave:
Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,now i'm not so happy with my Hudy

I measure the sanding drum run out on the Hudy at just about 0.006" and the run out on the mandrel mounted hub at roughly 0.002".

The run out on the homemade heater motor sanding drum is only 0.003" so in all reality the 2 styles aren't that far apart in run out.
And one cost next to nothing (used stuff i had laying around),the other set me back over $200.00.

I didn't build any tool rests,so you still freehand the dremel,and that might be a slight disadvantage.

But so far for what it is,i'm not unhappy

Works better then i thought it would

It's mighty rude and crude though,lol.

It's nothing more then an old Ford Courier heater motor with the factory mounting bracket cut-off,strapped to a piece of 2 X 4,and a Dremel sanding drum mounted on it's cage shaft,can't get any simpler i figure,lol

Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea Rick your right about the Hudy, I bought one of the Micro truer and was more than disappointed with the run-out. So I started rebuilding it, and modifying it to grind HO tires, when I got done with it I had the run-out down to .0005 total, between the spindle and the drum, and it will grind anything from a .270 diameter up to well over 1" and maybe even larger ( I was never concerned with anything larger than .5 for an HO scale). Not nearly as accurate as I had thought it would be.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i used to use shoes for axle retainers many years ago!
not sure if was from hornet or Ron???


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I think i read about the idea in one of Gary's old mags from the early 90's,i didn't invent the idea,lol.

Jeez i was happy with my Hudy till tonight,damn you Beast,lol.
Just kidding,i should of checked it before this.

Want to take a stab at straightening mine out Jeff,did i ever tell you how handsome and talented you are,lol:wave:

LOL,only fooling,i'll probably live with it,as i haven't noticed to much thump out of the tires it's been grinding,but that was before i knew about it's run out factor,now i'll probably hear nothing but thumping tires,lol
Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah Rick you are truly funny, I have several hours in machining parts for the hudy, I know what you mean about the thumping tires, its sure nice to be able to grind them right where you want them to be. I just did 10 sets for the kids ultra-G cars and everyone was dead spot on tire to tire.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

wish I had my lathe back


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm thinking a small used lathe would be the way to go too Mike.


I was a bit disappointed in the drum run-out,as that's not an easy fix,the mandrel's pretty easy to get re-machined,but the drum,that's another story.

I have another new spare sanding drum,i might have to chuck it in,and see if it's any better then the original sanding drum
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

whish my dremel worked well
but iit does not spin true
it has about a 2 foot wobble:freak:


----------

